# Decent Steelhead setup?



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Me and my brothers are gonna go steelheading this year a couple times. They love the spin drifting but I want to use a fly setup. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm not a steelheader - but my intentions are to go this year. I don't think you can go wrong with a decent 9' 6wt rod and a 6wt reel with an excellent drag. You should be able to handle about any fish. To me, that's a heavy duty outfit, since I'm usually using a 1wt or 2wt - both of which have handled cats up to 8-10lbs and numerous lmb up to 4lb. I'm dying to hook into something bigger on the UL flyrods (and call me crazy, I use click/pawl abel reels on those UL fly rods, so the only drag is applied pressure of palming the reel)

On second thought, you better get some answers from those that typically target steel.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

If you plan on releasing fish, i would go with a 9' or longer 7 or 8 weight. You will need a reel with a good drag system, and even then they still might burn it up.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I agree a 9 or 10ft 7 or 8wt. A 6wt is definitely doable, and I have done it successfully, but a 7 or 8 would be better.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2012)

take a look at these tfo signature series rods. the length and weight that you want are here. these rods have a lifetime warranty also. a few of the steelheaders that i know over in pa. use these. most fly rods are used for chucking and ducking and these rods will fit the bill...........

http://www.mrfc.com/MadisonRiverShopping/SearchResult.aspx?CategoryID=4


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

I use a 9'6 6wt for the grand. a 9' 6wt for the rocky and chagrin. a 7' 5wt fiberglass for the ditches.

I dont throw bobbers or lead though. 

as for the reel, seldom do I go into backing, and I always have the drag set to the lightest tension. I run the line through my fingers, this allows me to control the drag on the fish while Im fighting it. or I palm the reel if the fish is larger or heading into current.


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

I started with a 9' 8wt for steel and last year went to my 9'6" 6wt and noticed my success at landing them increased. Not as many break offs. I don't drift much but I do throw a sink tip line with it. Handles that just fine.

Also as mentioned, a good drag is paramount and if you fish in freezing conditions, get a sealed drag (learned that the hard way).


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

Agree on the TFO product. I have the JIm Tenny 10ft 7 wgt. I also use a 9wgt when I am fishing NY Tribs whern the Salmon are in.
I use a Lampson 3.5 reel. Perfect. Don't go cheap on the reel. You need a good solid drag system to hold these fish.
Once you catch one you will be hooked for lift. They are something.


----------



## Yanky (May 7, 2008)

I have a pretty well known name brand reel that works well, but is not sealed and when it's cold out, I learned last year that the drag freezes. Especially if you dunk it accidentally. Then you have no drag. That really sucks when you get a steelhead on and it takes off, and the reel handles are wacking you. Get a sealed drag reel. I will be for this year.


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

I think if you did a survey on any Steelhead stream you'd find the most common rod used is a 10 ft 7 wgt. My favorite stick is an Orvis Clearwater 10 ft 7wgt midflex 8 topped with a Pflueger Trion 7/8 wgt reel. I tend to favor a more traditional action but a lot of guys like a faster action rod. I'd suggest going to a good Fly shop that'll let you try different rods and help you pick one that suits your style of casting. One of the reasons I chose Orvis is their 25 year unconditional warranty. If anything happens to the rod they'll replace it for $25.00. I have about $300 wrapped up in this rig but it has served me well for over 7 years. As for reels I like the Trion, it has a very good drag. I own 4 of them from 4/5 wgt, a 7/8 wgt and a pair of 12 wgts I use on Spey rods. I've never had a problem with any of them.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

fontinalis said:


> If you plan on releasing fish, i would go with a 9' or longer 7 or 8 weight. You will need a reel with a good drag system, and even then they still might burn it up.


X2.

I use a 9'6" 7wt.


----------

